
500 Startups admits it kept Australian partner in the dark - faisalkhalid80
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/02/500-startups-admits-it-kept-australian-lp-in-the-dark/
======
forgottenacc57
Man I just loathe Australian government initiatives to support startups.

It's NEVER what is actually needed i.e easy to access cash or tax relief.

Instead it's the government pissing the money into an ecosystem of leech
"advisors", "mentors", "incubators".

A parasitic ecosystem of hangers on to the idea of the startup.

Somehow in Australia the idea has become that the worst thing the government
could do is directly support people to write code in their kitchens and
ACTUALLY BUILD PRODUCTS.

Instead, the ecosystem of useless leeches/"advisors" has convinced the
government that it should be the recipient of the cash.

It's vile trickery and charlatanism.

As a developer and entrepreneur, can I say to the government, please just
chuck the money in the garbage bin / it's going to help startups just as much
when it's in there.

Makes no ducking difference if Dave McClure managed to get 500 startups a cut
of the pigs trough.

Seriously, go and have a look at the LaunchVic website, you might need to read
it two or three times to realize there's actually literally NOTHING in there
to actually directly support entrepreneurs. It's all indirect smoke and
mirrors and complete bullshit.

Australian governments, please just stop saying "startup" and "entrepreneur"
and instead go give the money to charity.

~~~
artellectual
It's the same case in Thailand. Most of these "advisors" have never built a
successful company or product. They have worked in companies and done well in
"management" or they have started companies that are very good at raising
funding but fall short when it comes to building a product or keeping
customers and employees happy, and are usually incapable of making profit.

~~~
zangiku
The ones that are good at building something (or at least focused on it) won't
be wasting their time trying to "give back" (read: find other opportunities).
Zuckerberg did some very minimal "giving back" while building Facebook IIRC
(the biggest being an actually useful course he visited at Harvard called
CS50, here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFFs9UgOAlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFFs9UgOAlE))

------
cityzen
I suppose this is why top bro-dawg Chris Sacca is retiring? It's not
surprising as he did nothing to hide his bro-ner for fellow douchebag Travis
Kalanick.

